
Google plan to stop ISIS recruits - xbmcuser
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/googles-clever-plan-stop-aspiring-isis-recruits/
======
xbmcuser
This is a nice idea. it could also be applied to all religions and political
dogma as well as this could be a good way to pop the information bubble.

~~~
j0rd
Google Project "Redirect Method" admits it tweaks search to manipulate your
thoughts/behavior.

Is how i read this.

Same thing when I read Algorithms used to catch pedo's, I read "they're spying
on you"

Used for "good" now, but the actual thing that it's accomplished can also be
used for anything bad.

/tinfoilhat

